# Fuga: Melodies of Steel (furry jrpg by Cyberconnect2)



## TrishaCat (Jan 30, 2018)

CyberConnect2 announces revenge-themed projects Fugue of the Battlefield, Tokyo Ogre Gate, and Cecile [Update] - Gematsu
A SEQUEL TO SOLATOROBO
A NEW LITTLE TAIL BRONX GAME

Cyberconnect2 announced via Famitsu today that a new Little Tail Bronx game titled "Fugue of the Battlefield" was in development. To quote Gematsu:


			
				Gematsu said:
			
		

> *Fugue of the Battlefield (War x Revenge x Beasts)*
> 
> A dramatic strategy RPG and adventure story of dog-people and cat-people boys and girls. It inherits the world setting of Little Tail Bronx depicted in Tail Concerto and Solatorobo. It will also have shooting action and roguelike elements.
> 
> The protagonists are 11 children whose parents were kidnapped by the Belman Empire. They pilot a huge tank called Taranis that they find along the way to save the adults, and throw themselves into violent battles.


After taking over a decade just to publish a low budget DS game
After a Japan-only phone game dying within a year
And after the Strelka Stories website mysteriously disappeared from the internet with no further mentions of it from CC2.
Its finally happening.

If you all aren't excited for this you don't know what you're missing. Solatorobo was one of the best games ever devised, a true gem of the DS era and probably the best "furry" game you could get. And now a sequel is finally here.

Steam page: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1357860/Fuga_Melodies_of_Steel/


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 31, 2018)

A new image has surfaced





According to someone I know that can read Japanese, this says that the tank in Fugue is a weapon of ancient civilization, and that it has an ultimate weapon that sacrifices the life of the one who uses it in order to activate it.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 31, 2018)

Oooh, this looks interesting. 

Have they mentioned what console it's going to be on? Is it just implied that it's probably going to be for the 3DS?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 31, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Oooh, this looks interesting.
> 
> Have they mentioned what console it's going to be on? Is it just implied that it's probably going to be for the 3DS?


Unfortunately not yet. There's no news on what platform it'll be.
I'm personally hoping for it to be a multiplat so that I can play it on PC. Its likely not going to have a humongous budget considering the obscurity of the LTB series though, so it could very well be a 3DS title.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 1, 2018)

English version is out
And also its already confirmed for a Western release, as CC2 themselves will be publishing the game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 2, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Have they mentioned what console it's going to be on? Is it just implied that it's probably going to be for the 3DS?


I come bearing news
PS4, Xbox One, Nintendo Switch, and PC


----------



## irishjoshplays (Feb 4, 2019)

I can't wait! I just played and beat Solatorobo for the first time a day ago after discovering it's existence on a top 5 rarest ds games list. God, all I need now is something to play this one on once it comes out. I'm praying that the (hopefully) success of this game bring forth a remaster of Solatorobo so that the game is more accessible for people not willing to give up 80$ or go through an emulator.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 4, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> A SEQUEL TO SOLATOROBO



NICE


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Plot line of it sounds very similar to Bokurano: Ours with the whole “group of children saving the world wielding a machine that is powered by their life force”

Wonder how they’re going to handle that theme in game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 25, 2019)

Gameplay footage is out!




(21:15 to 33:33)

Its looking like you'll set four children to pilot different weapons on the tank, with four other children set as supports. You'll also put a child in the superweapon part of the tank, with which they can't move from until the end of the battle. You'll have four turns to attack before the enemy attacks. After battles, you can explore, manage, and talk to other children inside of the tank! It seems to have an emphasis on strategy and base management.
Pictures:


Spoiler


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 26, 2019)

www.famitsu.com: サイバーコネクトツーがマンガ制作と人材大量採用計画を発表！　最新作『戦場のフーガ』の詳細とともに、CC2の今後の野望を松山洋社長が熱く語る!! - ファミ通.com
>Fuga forces you to restart the game from the beginning (chapter 1) if you get a game-over (it is 12 chapters long) 
>late game will be hard enough to where you might have to choose between losing progress or firing the Soul Cannon and killing one of the children
 >Soul Cannon is used at the player's volition, not as forced story scenes

HYPE


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2021)

KINO ARRIVES NEXT MONTH





Also they released a prequel animated comic for the game!




Remember to turn on subtitles!


----------



## Baalf (Jun 16, 2021)

Kinda disappointed that it's just cats and dogs. I would love to see a game with more interesting animals as playables. Cats and dogs are kinda meh.

Still, I dunno. I want to like big anthro games, but they rarely get to be good. Maybe this time?


----------



## Blanche_Wolfsona (Jun 21, 2021)

Me when furry game is announced


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2021)

STEAM PAGE IS UP








						Fuga: Melodies of Steel on Steam
					

Fuga: Melodies of Steel is an RPG where you place children, each with their own unique characteristics and skills, at different gun turrets in a tank to fight against the enemy.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 30, 2021)

ITS OUT
AND ITS FANTASTIC OMG
There is SO MUCH to manage you've really gotta be on your toes to be as efficient as possible, especially as more sections of the tank become available and as more children join your party. You start out with 6 kids and get more as you progress; you have a set number of action points during intermissions to use to increase the rapport between different members of the team, which can affect the specific bonuses the kids have when fighting together. Whenever in combat you have three sets of guns, each with two kids on them. Different kids have different weapon abilities, but generally the main idea is you have high powered low accuracy cannons, well balanced grenade launchers, and high accuracy but weak machine guns, with some enemies being weak against specific weapons. Enemies can have armor ratings that some skills can lower to make hurting them easier, and the main soul cannon can only be used during boss fights if your health gets low. The game is also super pretty and cute! Every ending card is done by a different artist.
The game is so pretty and well thought out. You have lots of other stuff you can do on the tank too like farm, prepare meals, fish, sleep, observe the surroundings, communicate with other members of the team...these all take up action points though so you gotta use them wisely to be most effective during battles.

Posting cute chapter end card:






Oh and the music is really great too!!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Attaman (Aug 9, 2021)

From what I’ve both seen and heard:

Pro’s: Mechanics are solid, soundtrack is decent, art’s good. May or may not be getting a follow-up too. Game has a reasonable enough length to keep somebody busy, but not enough to be a slog. Varying paths too, if mostly just mechanically relevant.

Con’s: Story takes a while to get rolling, some questionable archetype choices (or lack thereof), surprisingly little chat among most of the cast (with the main exception having spoiler reasons).

Outside the questionable archetype stuff (some of which seems to be translation dependent), looks worthwhile to grab if on sale / your sort of game, in the very least.


----------



## perkele (Aug 10, 2021)

So, who did you shoot out of the cannon first?

: Mei
: Mei
: Also Mei


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 12, 2021)

Fug, i've been waiting for this game for some time but i just realized i don't have enough RAM for it. Oh well, i'll wait for the PS4 port


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2021)

Attaman said:


> From what I’ve both seen and heard:
> 
> Pro’s: Mechanics are solid, soundtrack is decent, art’s good. May or may not be getting a follow-up too. Game has a reasonable enough length to keep somebody busy, but not enough to be a slog. Varying paths too, if mostly just mechanically relevant.
> 
> ...


This is pretty accurate, but a few specifics: The game is about 20 hours long more specifically, pretty in line with Solatorobo's length. The varying paths are only insofar as letting you choose between routes with more/more challenging enemies and more rewards and routes that are easier with less rewards. The story doesn't have much in terms of branching paths beyond having a "true" ending if you keep everyone alive vs if you don't from my understanding.
While there isn't a whole lot of chat between the characters, you do get a few link events between each and every character with each other where they go through a short little conversation arc in visual-novel esque scenes, sometimes where you see character growth, and these conversations help increase the bonds between characters which makes them more powerful when paired together in combat. I think my favorite link events were between Mei and Boron. She has this cute conversation where she basically says she thinks Boron is really cool for being so big and how she wants to grow up to be just like him, and I thought that was sweet.
Not really meaning to correct you actually, just wanted to elaborate a bit.
Story isn't too complex, really most of the meat is in the gameplay, but it has some neat lore info that add to the world and help lead to Solatorobo/Tail Concerto.


TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Fug, i've been waiting for this game for some time but i just realized i don't have enough RAM for it. Oh well, i'll wait for the PS4 port


Its already on ps4
Link: 
	

			Official PlayStation™Store US
		



perkele said:


> So, who did you shoot out of the cannon first?
> 
> : Mei
> : Mei
> : Also Mei


Only the dummy soul
I beat the game without any of the kids dying :3


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 19, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Its already on ps4


Already on chapter 8 
So far so good, the story so far is kinda meh but the gameplay, music and art is great. 
I love how the Taranis looks and moves like it's about to fall apart but somehow it keeps itself together with magic, kinda like Howl's castle and the tank in Robot Carnival's intro and outro, meanwhile the Berman Empire's machines look both realistic and cartoonie at the same time, similar to the vehicles in Metal Slug. 
The character felt a bit one dimentinal but i still liked most of them, i just wish the game were a lil bit harder so that using the soul cannon became an even bigger decision, because as it is right now i would just rather restart from a checkpoint than sacrificing a character, it also doesnt help that the special edition of the game gives you a doll to sacrifice instead of one of the kids.

Anyway, i hope this game sells well, that way CC2 could make more stuff like this instead of endless Naruto and .hack games for Bamco, maybe they could even revisit this world and expand on the dungeon crawling minigame and make a spinoff off of it

Also, Jin is the best boy


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm like 7 hours into this and I'm really loving it! (Clemps turned me on to it)

Off the bat I love the difficulty and balancing. I've been picking dangerous routes and they're pretty tough! It's cool how essential the Taranis sections are. You really have to use your 20 AP wisely to make sure your kiddos are bonding and the tank is getting patched up. If you do poorly and a kid gets injured you have to spend 5 AP just to get them healed up again. The characters are a bit thin, but for the story and the amount of them it's fine.

My only real complaint at this point is that some of the systems are a little poorly explained. I'm not clear on...
- If you have to do a kid's notebook wish for them to get hero mode period.
- If the link attack percentage stays between battles. I feel like I should be getting link attacks more often.
- Exactly how much the kids affinity grows in battle. It would help if there was a little bar on the battle screen that ticked up as they bond.

But those are relatively minor. I've never played a game from this company before, but this is a strong start. And it's F U R R Y.

P.S I just got Jin and yeah he's a cool.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 18, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> - If you have to do a kid's notebook wish for them to get hero mode period.


You don't have to, it just helps. Hero mode can be achieved just through having the kids fight alongside each other for a while.


BadRoy said:


> - If the link attack percentage stays between battles. I feel like I should be getting link attacks more often.


They do; I think it only resets once you hit an Intermission
I'm glad you're enjoying the game overall though! (not sure on your last question I'm afraid). Jin kicks butt though he acts way older than he actually is imo haha. He's a tough boi, I love how his introduction is him 



Spoiler



walking from a burning tank



By the way, Cyberconnect2's games are often really good! Give Solatorobo a try sometime; its gameplay is not nearly as good but it makes up for it with really great characters, world, and story. The .hack// games are also really good for the same reason, though they're also mechanically not the best. Fuga's honestly the best game by them in terms of gameplay.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 18, 2021)

CC2 is doing a poll asking what voices people used when playing Fuga; this'll help with their plans moving forward (I'm assuming this means this'll tell them which language option to prioritize for future releases, or at least future Little Tail Bronx games).
I'm selecting French myself

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461198860206821377


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 19, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> You don't have to, it just helps. Hero mode can be achieved just through having the kids fight alongside each other for a while.
> 
> They do; I think it only resets once you hit an Intermission
> I'm glad you're enjoying the game overall though! (not sure on your last question I'm afraid). Jin kicks butt though he acts way older than he actually is imo haha. He's a tough boi, I love how his introduction is him
> ...


Oh wow, saving up Link Attacks helps a lot. I thought they were use-it-or-lose-it so I would waste them on lame enemies and end up with none for le bosses. I also just found out how to do Laundry so I missed out on like four intermissions-worth there, lol.

A new complaint I have is that the Materials/ Barter/ Upgrade system is problematic in implementation. The fact that you have no way to track what materials you need for upgrades without physically being in the Taranis is a huge pain. I'm going to have to physically write down the amounts that I need. Bartering is just confusing with how it's laid out, it really needs a "You Trade In/ You Get" heading to make it clear what's being traded. I feel like there should be a merchant or two on the paths so that you can barter midway also. Only having one chance per chapter is not great

P.S: I'm glad they're making a sequel. Do want.
.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 14, 2021)

So um
Fuga was a flop financially, losing CC2 roughly $1.8 million
Source:
Famitsu blog set up for Fuga: https://www.famitsu.com/serial/fuga

"As mentioned above, the budget = money used to develop " Fuga : Melodies on the Battlefield " is 327 million yen. And at the moment, about three months after its release, the cumulative worldwide sales are about 120 million yen (in short, it is still in the red at the moment. We will continue to release information on such naked numbers. )."

Why didn't yall buy it? ;_;


----------



## Attaman (Dec 14, 2021)

Reminds me how, initially, _The Wonderful 101_ sold a whopping _5,000_ physical copies on its launch week.

Disappointing, but not without precedent.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 14, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> So um
> Fuga was a flop financially, losing CC2 roughly $1.8 million
> Source:
> Famitsu blog set up for Fuga: https://www.famitsu.com/serial/fuga
> ...


Sadly, anything new and interesting, even just a little bit isn't going to sell very well without making it cheap (the game, not the selling price). Most people don't want different and interesting. They want the same thing they've played a million times before. It's sad, but that's how it feels at times. It really does pain me every time I see interesting games with heart put into them go unnoticed.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> So um
> Fuga was a flop financially, losing CC2 roughly $1.8 million
> Source:
> Famitsu blog set up for Fuga: https://www.famitsu.com/serial/fuga
> ...


I did. And the dumb DLC just to support!

Did they advertise at all? I feel like if they had done the blogger/ Youtuber circuit much earlier Fuga could have done better. I only heard about it because of the Clemps video last month or so. It's not a perfect game, but I feel like it definitely should have done better than it did.


----------



## Bel (Dec 16, 2021)

It's a shame to hear it didn't sell too well, but there is still a chance it can creep closer towards breaking even over time, and with some discounts.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 3, 2022)

The director has started a promotional campaign in the hopes of spreading the word about Fuga and helping it get out of the red.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478172562312286211


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Never saw this game in my life but now I want it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 19, 2022)

New back to school costume DLC is out








						Fuga: Melodies of Steel - Back to School Costume Pack on Steam
					

This costume pack features the 12 members of the Taranis crew in Japanese school attire. You can modify what the children are wearing under "Change Costumes" in the Options menu.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 28, 2022)

Fuga 2 was announced will be unveiled in April and the series is planned to be a trilogy! 
I'm so happy, I didn't expect another LTB game so soon




__





						Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 to be announced in July, Fuga planned to be a trilogy | RPG Site
					

CyberConnect2 CEO Hiroshi Matsuyama discusses plans for the strategy RPG.




					www.rpgsite.net
				




Seems Tokyo Ogre Gate and Cecile are also well into development.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 1, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Fuga 2 was announced will be unveiled in April and the series is planned to be a trilogy!
> I'm so happy, I didn't expect another LTB game so soon
> 
> 
> ...


Very surprising, but that's great news. He said more than half the sales were from America. I wonder why. 

Hopefully they can get some actual advertisement for the sequel. I feel like the main reason Fuga never blew up was because no one heard about it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2022)

Recently they announced that they're going to donate a week of Fuga sales to a charity for children

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503700558208978949


----------



## Baalf (Mar 15, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Recently they announced that they're going to donate a week of Fuga sales to a charity for children
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503700558208978949


Can they even afford that?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2022)

B-bros?








						Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 on Steam
					

The sequel to the captivating tale of Fuga: Melodies of Steel has arrived! This turn-based RPG is back with a ramped up battle system for more strategy, as well as a brand new event system that gives you more thrilling choices to affect your experience!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> B-bros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit nice I beat the game without any of the children dying a while not dying myself and I loved the heck out of the game! The only part I didn't like was when they forced you to sacrifice someone in the tutorial as I didn't like seeing anyone die : ( I also tried replaying it and was disappointed to see that the characters don't really react to anyone's death besides being sad for a bit and the ending. I really hope this franchise does well as I love the characters and world!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2022)

Some more info on the game.








						Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 launches in 2023 for PS5, Xbox Series, PS4, Xbox One, Switch, and PC - Gematsu
					

Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 will launch for PlayStation 5, Xbox Series, PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Switch, and PC in 2023, the latest issue of Weekly Famitsu reveals. The sequel will feature an improved…




					www.gematsu.com
				




Development is currently 60 percent complete.
The original idea was to develop the series as a trilogy.
The story is set one year after the “True End” of the first game (in which the whole party survived).
You can buy items with in-game currency.
If you have save data from the previous game, or “True End” save data, you will receive a bonus in Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2.
A Soul Cannon with two barrels? That is all that can be said for now.
Expect revenge elements in full swing.
Malt is the protagonist of the story.
The volume of the scenario is double that of the first game. (volume of scenario refers to story scenes)
The player’s choices will influence the story through the “judgment system.” Choices will appear throughout the game, and the accumulation of your decisions will alter the story and relationships between characters
Very curious about the choices mattering thing. The first game was rather linear.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Some more info on the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope we get a full trilogy, but how do we make sure the sequel sells well is the question.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 28, 2022)

If they're making a sequel to a game that sold poorly, then I'm hoping that that's an indication that this is a true passion project that's more than just for the money.

 I'm going to have to buy this once I get a new computer.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 31, 2022)

Baalf said:


> If they're making a sequel to a game that sold poorly, then I'm hoping that that's an indication that this is a true passion project that's more than just for the money.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy this once I get a new computer.


Oh it's 100% a passion project. I can't see any other reason they'd shoot right into a sequel after such a flop the first time. You can really tell this is something the team wants to be making.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 31, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Oh it's 100% a passion project. I can't see any other reason they'd shoot right into a sequel after such a flop the first time. You can really tell this is something the team wants to be making.


In any case, I noticed that the first game is available on the switch. That might be one of the next things I'll save up for is buying the full game with all the dlc.


----------

